# Found Dove, Burbank Washington 99323



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

my son found dove inside his shop at BMW, wouldn't leave and was hanging around the workers. No tags. He called me since I have pigeons. Bird does not make sounds I'm used to with doves and pigeons, so I'm guessing it's a juvenile. It's squeaking rather than cooing. I've put it in cage with water and food, it pecked at the seed a tiny bit and then just sat down and keeps squeaking. I'll attach picture.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

Burbank, Washington 99323, 5098518204


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

Think it is a juvenile morning dove


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

Update, I gave him a much smaller dish with water, and he flicked me alot, and I showed him it was water, he drank it all gone, and I gave him a little more and he drank that all gone. Now, should I give him more???


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*Help please? Give more water*

should I give him unlimited water or a little at a time? He's very thirsty


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not a young bird expert but I would let him drink as much as he wants. How is he eating? Thank you for helping him! Lovely bird. Looks like a young pigeon to me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have pigeons and you cannot see that it is a pigeon? It's young, as it doesn't have the white nose cere yet. When you find a bird like that, first re-hydrate him as you don't know how long he has gone without water. Offer a cup of tepid water, with a pinch of sugar and a pinch of salt mixed in. Let him have this for a few hours at least before feeding any food. If he is dy-hydrated, then he can't digest food.
How much water has he already had? Don't give him too much. He looks to be sick. 
Please look way down his throat with a flashlight, and see if there is anything down there. Is there somewhere warm you can keep him. Don't suppose you have a heating pad? That would be great, set on LOW and a layer of towel or such over it, then put the bird on it. When they are sick they can't keep themselves warm.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please force feed...gently...some defrosted peas. He may be really hungry.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

I said it was a pigeon but my husband insisted it was this dove, I thought it was a pigeon, not one I've seen around here. I have a racing pigeon very big and a tiny show pigeon both rescues and I'm not an expert ugh. I have some natural naturamine I put in the water. I have antibiotics somewhere. My son called to say that other workers saw the bird being chased by a hawk and then it came into the shop and stayed there for 5 hours until my son picked him up and then I got him. I will put a heating pad under him. When we turned him on his back, he was very boney down the center of his chest and my husband said he hadn't eaten recently, but my husband is not always right is he?
I will check down the throat... See the tin cup in this new picture? I filled that three times (with a few minutes in between) and he drank it dry and was searching for more, the fourth time he was done.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*New picture*







with water can


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please offer him some thawed frozen green peas. I would imagine if he is bony that he is very hungry. Am so glad you rescued him!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He probably doesn't know how to eat on his own. As his keel bone is sharp, you must get food into him. 
A good way to feed pigeons this age is with defrosted peas. I buy the petite variety.
Run a couple of tablespoons of peas under hot water until defrosted and warm [never feed cold food]
Open the bird's beak and pop the peas, one at a time, into the back of the throat. The pigeon will swallow.
Repeat until you have fed the pigeon 30 to 50 peas. 
The peas will go into the crop which is located below the throat and above the keel bone. When it has food in it, it will feel kind of lumpy.
You will need to feed every time the crop empties or about 4-6 times a day. 
It's important to wait until the crop empties so new food doesn't get mixed with the old food, which can cause an infection and the crop to slow down. It can be fatal.
A young pigeon needs a minimum of 150-200 calories a day. Each pea has about 1 calorie.
Eventually, as the pigeon gets stronger, he will gobble them from your fingers and eventually eat them on his own. In the meantime, do leave seed in the cage.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

so now I see he has places that are pink and feathers haven't grown in. He has a couple scabs, I'm guessing from the hawk, but nothing serious. I haven't force fed but I will do that tonight, scary, but I'll do it. Is the squeaking because he is still young? He just sits and squeaks at me when I talk to him in pigeon. I have a heating pad under him now and will check it again. My settings on heating pad are warm, low, medium, high...so I put it on low, hopefully that is the right temp, and I will check again. He has slowed down on the water now, never seen a bird drink that much!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't let him over drink. He can fill his crop too full and the water can come back up and aspirate him.

As far as the heating pad, only set it on LOW, Put a piece of towel over it, then the bird. Don't set it any higher or it will be too warm. The low setting is enough for him to hold his body temp.

Feeding the peas is easy. And the more you do it, the easier it becomes. He will get used to it and understand that you are giving him food. He is squeaking because he is young, and probably wants to be fed. Here is how to do that.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

ok it's been 4 hours since I got him, and I just force fed him peas, it wasn't too bad. He didn't like it but we got 30 down him and now he is resting peacefully on the heating pad. I don't know if I'm suppose to lay him on his back while I feed him or have him on his feet?? Hold him against my chest? I did look down his throat and didn't see anything, looked lightish pink and nothing else. He is fluffing up, so I'm wondering if I move him to a smaller box to keep in the heat? I'll post another picture.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Navarretes said:


> ok it's been 4 hours since I got him, and I just force fed him peas, it wasn't too bad. He didn't like it but we got 30 down him and now he is resting peacefully on the heating pad. I don't know if I'm suppose to lay him on his back while I feed him or have him on his feet?? Hold him against my chest? I did look down his throat and didn't see anything, looked lightish pink and nothing else.


Did you read my post on feeding? Don't put him on his back, He should be standing on your lap, and against your tummy.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*newest pic of cage and pigeon*

[/ATTACH] This is showing size of cage and latest of the bird. Should I move him to smaller box to keep him warm, he is still fluffed up even with heating pad.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Did you read my post on feeding? Don't put him on his back, He should be standing on your lap, and against your tummy.


 ugh, I will go check posts, so much here I don't know where all to look, but I'll find it. I had standing mostly, but a couple times I tipped him back. Although, I never forced the food way down his throat, just toward the back and he would swallow. I hope between the food and water he doesn't aspirate, that would make me so sad  I will be more careful and say some prayers!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, don't move him. He's fine in that cage. Why do you have that big dish of water? Can you take it out and give just a small custard cup size dish of water?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope he continues to improve. Thank you again for helping him.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

*Hey Nav*

Got ur pm and I replied, nice to hear from you, see info and drop me a line, let me know how the little one does thanks
CBL


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad you are back CBL! Missed you.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*still not doing well*

Well the little guy has thrown up the last two feedings, but he also droppings the size of raisins. The first feeding he kept down, not the last two, but must be getting some to be pooping. Should I try something other than peas? I have some medicine coming to treat for canker. Could I try some wet can cat food watered down a bit? He is drinking on his own, and I'm adding naturamine. I need to pick up Apple cider vinegar. I'm going to try and feed him peas again, maybe just 10 and see if he keeps them down? Any ideas?


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*Poop and peas*

Heres a pic of the poop and peas and recent of bird[/ATTACH]


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*tried something new*

I mashed up some sunflower seeds, peanuts and bird seed with a little water and gave him about 5 bites, he seemed to take it better than the peas, I will wait a bit and see if he throws it up or not


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't give him wet cat food, as they don't eat meat. Can either pick up the baby bird formula at a pet shop, dry baby cereal ( with the different grains. Think they have a five grain one). Make sure it doesn't contain milk products. Mix with water. Can put it past the back of the tongue and down the throat.
Here is a web site for more info you can check out.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*Still throwing up food*

The bird is still throwing up the food, but also has small poo too. So, if he's thrown up, that should mean his crop is empty and I should feed again right?
I'm going to get baby cereal and baby food peas. I'll look around for baby formula and look up how to give it to him. I started him on medistatin mixed with food last night.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*also*

he also has diarrhea that smells sour too


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You mean baby bird formula right? You mix with warm water, let it sit for a while to let it soak up the formula, as it will get thicker when this happens. Keep it warm, by maybe sitting it in a dish of warm water, but don't reheat in the microwave, as that can cause hot pockets in the formula that will burn his crop. Never heat in the microwave.

Canker will cause the sour smell.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*Inside of mouth*

Do you see canker, my husband said he saw cheesy stuff in his mouth


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*picture of mouth*

Do you see canker, my husband said he saw cheesy stuff in his mouth


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cheesy stuff would be canker, but as I've said, you don't always see it. Too bad...........the meds should be there Monday, he should have treatment now. 
Places that sell tropical fish sell a med called Fishzole. It is Metronidazole. You can use it if you have to. It comes in tablets. The only thing is that now they sometimes combine it with a wormer. That one is no good. The product would have to be just Metronidazole and nothing else in it. You could maybe call around and see if anyone sells it.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

How is the little guy doing? I have not been on PT in a while so I just noticed your message to me. Hope he is doing well, cute little guy.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

When you feed peas just hold him gently against your chest, keep him upright, gently open his mouth, pop in a pea, let him swallow, and repeat.


----------

